# Ice suit



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

I’m looking into getting an ice suit and the frabill I-float really caught my eye just because basically a life jacket and a parka in one but I have concerns that it just isn’t all that warm and there aren’t too many reviews on it, if you have one or had one and have anything good or bad to say let me know or if you have a different suit that you stand by let me know thanks


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

Aaron10 said:


> I’m looking into getting an ice suit and the frabill I-float really caught my eye just because basically a life jacket and a parka in one but I have concerns that it just isn’t all that warm and there aren’t too many reviews on it, if you have one or had one and have anything good or bad to say let me know or if you have a different suit that you stand by let me know thanks


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought the striker ice climate suit last year, and it has out performed anything I've ever owned on warmth, I usually unzip the liners out of bibs and parka and suit is still warm. The parka liner jacket also makes a very nice everyday jacket by itself.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Artic Armor is the icon for warmth and floation.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Artic Armor for me, had it for years and has always kept me warm.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Two friends have the IFloat. They are very happy with it. Never uncomfortable while I'm with them in an Arctic Armor suit. Appears more durable than my AA suit.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Striker ice!!


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

Eyewall said:


> Striker ice!!


mustang survival suit...coast guard approved


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the striker ice predator suit and can't say enough good about it. It's plenty warm on the coldest days and quality is top of the line.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i have the Frabill i4 series...very warm , blocks the wind very well


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Striker all the way. I've got a Hardwater myself, and love it. It's not Coast Guard certified like the Mustang, but it's geared towards fishing and has pockets and padding in all the right places. Look them up on youtube, either the jacket or bibs will float you. 

I had the Arctic Armor previously and the Striker is hands down the better suit.


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

RStock521 said:


> Striker all the way. I've got a Hardwater myself, and love it. It's not Coast Guard certified like the Mustang, but it's geared towards fishing and has pockets and padding in all the right places. Look them up on youtube, either the jacket or bibs will float you.
> 
> I had the Arctic Armor previously and the Striker is hands down the better suit.


The one thing that lead me toward the I-float is the fact that you only need the jacket to float but if you only need one of the set to float with the striker I may lean towards them


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aaron10 said:


> The one thing that lead me toward the I-float is the fact that you only need the jacket to float but if you only need one of the set to float with the striker I may lean towards them


 I picked up an iFloat last year to check it out, because they were dirt cheap (under $100 for each piece), but ended up selling them. They are pretty stiff and don't have the insulation of the Hardwater. The Hardwater also is made with a more durable fabric. If you can wait until the end of the season, you can get the Hardwater for under $150 each piece. I think I paid $130 for jacket and $150 for bibs last year. 

Depending what size you need, Overtons has the Striker Climate jackets on sale for $128 with free shipping. Use code *icefish *for 20% off ice fishing gear to get that price.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

eyeballs said:


> mustang survival suit...coast guard approved


The frabill jacket he is asking about is also USCG approved. I have the jacket and bibs in the I float model. I got rid of my mustang, not because of warmth but because of sizing. I'm 5'5, 33 waist, 42 chest and 29 inch pant inseam. No finding the right fit in a mustang 2175, it is impossible and the mustang suit had alot of extra set that drug on the ground or became bulky. I looked at many suits and opted for the I float because it is coast guard approved. That being said I ordered medium bibs and large jacket. It fits me way better than the mustang. I have many things I like about the suit and some things I don't. I will give you the run down after two cold water open seasons and a year and a half on ice. Pro's: comfortable, great ice pick set up so you always have picks at hand and not bouncing around, nice high collar to cover neck below hat or zip up to helmet. Nice stowable hood, plenty of reflective for low vis/dark conditions. Zippers on bibs are basically the entire leg length which make getting on and off simple. Black color does not show dirt/wear so it still looks good after about 350 hours of use.
Cons: warmer pockets could be lower on the bibs as when I wear the bibs themselves my hands set in an awkward position. Cuffs on jacket, wish they were adjustable. I treated it this year with a spray on water treatment to ensure it still repelled water and it worked fine in rain but I would not trade it in for my Cabela's gear in an all day rain. Other than that I'm pretty happy with it. We were checked by watercraft and I had it on and no questions asked they recognized it by the USCG approval on the chest and counted it. Not sure where you are located but your are more than happy to pm me and check it out in person to help your decision. This time of year with good ice, I'm around marblehead area or Western suburbs of Cleveland.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Aaron10 said:


> I’m looking into getting an ice suit and the frabill I-float really caught my eye just because basically a life jacket and a parka in one but I have concerns that it just isn’t all that warm and there aren’t too many reviews on it, if you have one or had one and have anything good or bad to say let me know or if you have a different suit that you stand by let me know thanks


Mustang suit. I wear the bibs & parka. The Coastguard wears mustang. Lots of choices out there. It’s a good investment.


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

RStock521 said:


> I picked up an iFloat last year to check it out, because they were dirt cheap (under $100 for each piece), but ended up selling them. They are pretty stiff and don't have the insulation of the Hardwater. The Hardwater also is made with a more durable fabric. If you can wait until the end of the season, you can get the Hardwater for under $150 each piece. I think I paid $130 for jacket and $150 for bibs last year.
> 
> Depending what size you need, Overtons has the Striker Climate jackets on sale for $128 with free shipping. Use code *icefish *for 20% off ice fishing gear to get that price.


Thanks for the help, I ended up buying the striker climate, can’t beat the price of $128


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aaron10 said:


> Thanks for the help, I ended up buying the striker climate, can’t beat the price of $128


 Yeah, that's probably the lowest I've ever seen it. Glad you scored a deal!


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

eyeballs said:


> mustang survival suit...coast guard approved


X2!!!


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Muskielewis said:


> X2!!!





Muskielewis said:


> X2!!!


I only trust my life with proven gear like what the coast guard uses! Mustang is expensive but it's the real deal! Spending the extra few hundred dollars may be the difference between life and death some day! Wouldn't want to chance it!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

eyeballs said:


> mustang survival suit...coast guard approved


I have both but the survival suit stays home, the Striker suit is designed just for ice fishing it floats also and is much more comfortable to wear with less bulk. The survival suit will allow you to survive longer in icy waters but if I go in I plan on getting out pretty quick.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Striker Ice Predator. Look no further..


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

chumthrower said:


> Mustang suit. I wear the bibs & parka. The Coastguard wears mustang. Lots of choices out there. It’s a good investment.


Without a doubt mustang is a good suit. I did opt for the frabill because of features like others have said. Plus when you switch from a mustang coverall MS2175 (the public safety/USCG suit) to the jacket and bibs combination there is a reduced CLO rating. That is the number that estimates your survival time in water. That is because more water has the ability to enter your suit and your body has issue warming a large volume of water. That's the advantage of the mustang coverall. With the cinch straps pulled tight, that will limit water flow and help the body heat The lower volume of water. Because the CLO rating is reduced with the jacket and bibs I opted for less bulkiness, better fit and more creature comforts because that rating is not good as the ms2175 coverall. Again, any float suit that is used is much better than the ole canvas coffins (Carhartt's) and if mine was strictly used on the ice I would probably go with a climate suit as well. They are nice


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

I have the artic armor bibs and coat. My only complaint,besides being so stiff, is that I sweat in them so bad my clothes get wet. I used them last week and when I took the coat off when I got back to the truck the inside of the coat was wet.


----------

